# daedalus class dio



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

Here's my 1/350th daedalus class crash diorama.

It has to be 1/350th cos that's what the people are!

I was re-painting this constantly to get a 'Martian' look until I tried out that Vietnam dirt effect powder the military dioramists (is that a word?) use.

Martian dust galore!!

Mike


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Looks good Mike, which daedalus class ship have you decided she was?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's dead, Jim! 

Gorgeous job!


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

WOW! Beautiful!!!

Had to save those pics for future references myself!!

Well done!


----------



## hawk1999 (Jul 9, 2000)

more pics please


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks great! I like the wrinkled hull plating and the extra detailing you put around the bridge dome area--fantastic!


----------



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

Thanks for the compliments guy's!


Here's some more photo's 
http://groups.msn.com/StarTrekLCARSGraphics/daedalusclassdio.msnw?Page=1

The warp engine interior needs rusting but I've now run out of rusty looking paint - so it'll have to wait.

This ship has the USS Valiant name from the old AMT decal sheet, although it's very hard to make out as the front section has a lot of damage.

I originally intended to make this ship a smaller scale as I figured it would have been much smaller than the constitution class but at 1/350th, it seems to work for me when I compare it to the PL refit.

I'm quite pleased with it now, I spent a lot of time building this thinking it looked bad, but when I found the rusty dust effect, it all seemed to fall into place!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Pretty neat , pretty neat !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 24, 2000)

Bay7 said:


> The warp engine interior needs rusting but I've now run out of rusty looking paint - so it'll have to wait.


 Justr curious- what is the rusty looking paint you're using? It sure looks good!
Andrew


----------



## Bay7 (Nov 8, 1999)

It's just tamiya clear orange mixed with red white and brown.


i painted the the ship and rocks light grey, then the rocks were done in a pinky colour. I then spayed medium red in places to give the rocks shadows. then I mixed the clear orange, red, & light brown and coated the ship and some of the rocks - followed by a watered down coat of clear orange over the rocks and part of the ship. Clear orange out of the pot was added to the crumpled areas.

The realy key to the look is the MIG Pigment powder (P031). Although the clear orange does a pretty good job on it's own!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Dude, that's sweet! I think you did an awesome job w/the attention to detail! 

You should make up a 1/350 scale interior that has a small shaft going straight down in to the ground, with skeletons of crewmembers that have their rib cages burst outward - and lable the diorama "The Derelict". :devil:


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Looks Great!! 

I love how you did the Martian sediment on the hull!


----------

